# Pink Nose



## hannah80 (Jun 4, 2012)

In the 2 week old picture of the puppy that I am considering she has a half pink and half black nose. Will her nose turn to fully black?

Thanks!


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Her pigment is just starting. I'm sure her nose will be mostly filled in at 8 weeks.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Unless you are planning on showing her, it wont matter.


----------

